# NOL Checked Baggage



## PDK (Jan 20, 2016)

We are taking the Sunset Limited soon in a Bedroom. We will have a 21" follies that will be with us on-board. We will have 2 other follies. Should we chef them or try to place them in the luggage compartment on-board?


----------



## Train2104 (Jan 20, 2016)

In general, if checked baggage service is available at your origin & destination, check whatever you don't need to use onboard.


----------



## Medic981 (Jan 20, 2016)

As Train2104 stated, if baggage service is available at both the origin and destination stations you should check your luggage. A daypack or duffle bag is a good way to carry what you need while onboard the train. If you want to have access to your luggage, you can either keep it in your bedroom or store it in the baggage area on the first level. If your luggage is the size and weight that you carry-on for a flight then you should be fine to keep it in your bedroom.


----------

